# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Bóle pięt, mięśni przy stawach, pomaga Ketonal

## Michałowski

Witam

Potrzebuję wstępnej diagnozy przed pójściem do specjalisty.
Objawy:
- bóle pięt, po naciśnięciu po bokach pięt ból się nasila. Masaż pomaga.  Uczucie jakbym miał zakwasy.
- promieniuje wzdłuż ścięgna Achillesa 
- odczuawam ból także nad kolanami, w okolicach miednicy, nad prawym pośladkiem w okolicy kości ogonowej, oraz aktualnie przy prawym ramieniu, oraz prawy nadgarstek przy kciuku

Pomaga 50mg Ketonalu. Na ok. dobę problem znika. Później ból bardzo powoli się nasila.
Generalnie jak posiedzę w pracy ok. godzinę (dzień bez Ketonalu) to wstaję sztywny i jak połamany. Muszę się rozruszać. 
Wszystko zaczęło się (lub zbiegło w czasie) pod koniec przeziębienia ok. 4 tygodnie temu.
Co do pięt - miałem incydent z kiepskimi butami z twardymi podeszwami, trochę za długo w nich chodziłem i mam wrażenie że sobie tymi butami "popsułem pięty". Ale to może być przypadkowa zbieżność.
Nie wiem czy w ogóle wybrałem prawidłowe forum. Może to problem ze stawami.
W sprawie pięt myślałem o zapaleniu rozcięgna podeszwowego stopy. Pasowałoby jeśli chodzi o to rozchodzenie bólu. Ale co z resztą. Czy to może tak promieniować na resztę stawów lub okolic stawów ?
Mam 32 lata, 170 cm, 80 kg. Nie palę, nie piję i niestety nie uprawiam sportu.
Proszę o poradę, nakierowanie na przyczynę problemu...

----------

